# LumberJocks Halloween 2011 Challenge : Candy Container



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*










*The Headless LumberJock rides again, this time creating a special Halloween Candy Container.*

There are candy containers used by the average person and then there are those created by LumberJocks!
LumberJocks like to think outside the box, or the bowl as in this case, and take things to a whole new level. And, so, the challenge is on-create a container for Halloween candy or just decoration and enter to win one of the very cool - Special Edition - LumberJock t-shirts.

*Rules*


design/create something to hold Halloween candy
tag project as "halloween2011" 
submit entry by October 31, 2011, midnight (Greenwich Mean Time)
three winners with the highest project score (secret formula that is behind the Hot Projects - in summary it's a weighted average of the project's faves, comments and views) will be announced on November 1st
winners will each receive a "Headless LumberJock" t-shirt (see images below)
have fun - fun creating, fun building, fun showcasing your project, and fun using the project for Halloween

















Enjoy!

*View all entries here*


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great theme! I have so many ideas popping in my head for this that I may have trouble choosing one and doing it by the deadline..


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is an awesome shirt. Is it somewhere to just buy?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sure is one crazy shirt  I will post the link to the shirt page tomorrow so anybody interested will be able to buy it right before Halloween.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone should tell that guy on the tee shirt to use a push stick next time.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin: Did you ever find the link for these shirts?
I can't find the regular LJ store either… where is that located nowadays??
It's probably right under my nose, but I can't find it… Thanks!!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three (3) days ago, he said "be able to buy it right before Halloween".

The link will probably be here: http://shop.cafepress.com/lumberjock


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found that David, but when I click t-shirts it says "Oops!", "Page removed or renamed" etc….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I just have to say it "SawStop could have prevented that accident"

Like I said sorry guys I just saw the oppurtunity and it happened.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You MsDebbie…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes… Thank you!

*I BOOKMARKED it this time…*

... just for kicks, I went to the ROOT (home) of the URL, and Searched for Lumberjocks… *and could never get back & find what Debbie's link showed…* *So, just knowing what the website is won't do you any good!*

Save Debbie's complete URL… in Favorites or Bookmarks to be safe…
... then, don't forget that you did it! LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the link is in every issue of the eMag


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I don't know what to say… I read every one of them… maybe not finely enough…
... I guess I've missed it for the Forest… (??)

Thank you…

I shall look closer…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 
it's at the bottom, before the Company information. 
hint: there's a picture of a hat, I think, in the last couple of issues.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change the Picture to The T-Shirt and I'll bet it will be noticed more… LOL
... maybe have both…

Thank you! LOL

Have a good one!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes it's a t-shirt… sometimes a coffee mug… and sometimes a hat. 
Maybe I'll just put a big pix of Joe L. and a big arrow


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... don't do that…

I will pay more attention… LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright.. maybe just a t-shirt and a giant arrow


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds better…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait…lol…Hwah-ah-ah-ah…(scary halloween voice).


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Special Edition T-Shirts*










Anybody interested in getting our Special Edition LJ T-Shirts for this Halloween Contest can order them on the following links (click on the pictures):



















We have *2 entries* so far. Just a reminder - the deadline is on October 31, 2011.

Have fun!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Special Edition T-Shirts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooohhhh! Sleepy Hollow haunts us again!

Very cool! I've actually visited the town in New York. It's quite a picturesque place and the graveyard is a MUST See as it sits on top of a steep hill. Wouldn't want to be there near midnight tho . . .


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Reminder*










Just a friendly reminder.. entry deadline is coming. We have 2 entries so far.

*Rules*


design/create something to hold Halloween candy
tag project as "halloween2011" 
submit entry by October 31, 2011, midnight (Greenwich Mean Time)
three winners with the highest project score (secret formula that is behind the Hot Projects - in summary it's a weighted average of the project's faves, comments and views) will be announced on November 1st
winners will each receive a "Headless LumberJock" t-shirt (see images below)
have fun - fun creating, fun building, fun showcasing your project, and fun using the project for Halloween

















Enjoy!

*View all entries here*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*










*The Headless LumberJock rides again, this time creating a special Halloween Candy Container.*

Thanks for posting all great Halloween Candy Containers. You can see all 7 entries by clicking on this link.

And here are the winners of our "Headless LumberJock" t-shirt (see images below):

*1.*


*2.*


*3.*


Congrats!


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job guys….congrats!


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Dave, tinman and Hairy!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done everyone, especially our challenge winners.

I really enjoyed checking out the creative candy containers.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautiful work by ALL!

Congratulations!*


----------



## DaveGlx (Sep 16, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all who made Halloween candy containers. I hope you had happy Halloween and I'm sure the kids loved them.
Thanks martin and all who made this possible and thanks to all Jocks that make this wonderful community.
Congrats to Tinman and Hairy your work is inspiring.
Dave


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff guys, you are all deserved winners, guess the sweets are all gone by now :: )))


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

This is just one more reason to be a lumberjock.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to the winners, and all who participated


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super spooky stuff by everyone! I just knew these three heads would roll!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats everyone!


----------

